# CPC-A/Medical Assistant Seeking Employment



## littlemamax3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I am a CPC-A seeking employment in Lexington, South Carolina or as a remote coder. My previous medical experience, attention to detail, and motivation to succeed makes me a valuable asset to any company.



ERIN TEUTON, CPC-A

Expertise Highlights
	Completed 900 hours of Medical Billing and Coding Certificate
	Knowledge of ICD-9-CM, CPT, and HCPCS
	Proficient in Microsoft Office, Web applications, Medisoft V. 1.4, and database management
	Excellent written and verbal skills
	High degree of detail-orientation and follow-up, self- motivation, and strong     work ethic
	Maintain confidentiality with HIPAA guidelines and patient matters
	Critical thinking and problem resolution skills
	Team player attitude with focus on customer service

Professional Experience
OCALA FAMILY PHYSICIANS, OCALA, FLORIDA	August 2002-May 2003
Certified Medical Assistant	
	Duties as phone nurse included answering multi-line phone, scheduling patients with the use of Medical Manager, patient education regarding new medications, informing patient of test results, and acting as go-between for doctor and patient
	Demonstrated proficiency in taking patient medical histories and vital signs, as well as in performing venipuncture, injections and various diagnostic procedures and ancillary tests (e.g., EKGs and urinalysis)
	Ensured the cleanliness and inventory of patient rooms
	Assisted physician in exams and minor surgeries
	Inputted patient medical information into computer-based records system and printed out prescriptions electronically.
	Promoted from phone nurse to floor nurse within one month of employment
NORTH SEMINOLE FAMILY PRACTICE, SANFORD, FLORIDA	July 2000-August 2002
Certified Medical Assistant/Basic X-ray Technician
	Acted as a floor/phone nurse for two physicians on a rotating schedule
	Responsible for taking patient vital signs and medical history, as well as assisting physician in physical exams and testing (e.g., EKGs, urinalysis, and sigmoidoscopies)
	Performed basic x-ray procedures per physician's orders
	Duties as a phone nurse included answering multi-line phones, scheduling patients, informing patient of test results, obtaining insurance authorization for procedures, calling in prescriptions, and assisting with patient hospitalization
	Responsible for cleanliness and inventory of patient rooms and drug cabinet
	Received recognition for my dedication by obtaining a raise within one month of employment
MAITLAND FAMILY PRACTICE, MAITLAND, FLORIDA	July 1998-July 2000
Certified Medical Assistant/ Basic X-ray Technician
	Proficient in taking patient vital signs and medical history, assisted physician in physical examinations and minor surgeries
	Ensured the cleanliness and inventory of patient rooms
	Responsible for the administering injections, performing further testing (e.g., EKGs, urinalysis, spirometry, and X-rays)
	Awarded with additional responsibility of maintaining drug sample closet
Education
ALLEN SCHOOL
Certificate in Medical Billing and Coding, 4.0 GPA                                                             November 2010

SEMINOLE COMMUNITY COLLEGE
Certificate in Medical Assisting, 4.0 GPA                                                                            June 1998

DELAND HIGH SCHOOL
High School Diploma, 3.75 GPA                                                                                      June 1994

Professional Certification/ Membership
Certified Professional Coder, Apprentice- Magna Cum Laude, 2010
Certified Medical Assistant – January 1999 – January 2004
Basic X-ray License- May 1998- August 2003
Member of AAPC since October 2010


----------



## bennettcynthia (May 2, 2012)

*Are you still looking for a coder position*

Are you still looking for a coder position


----------



## littlemamax3 (May 3, 2012)

*Cpc-a/ma*

I am currently in school getting my Bachelor's degree, but I am still looking for a telecommuting position. Thanks for asking.


----------

